# 5 Gallon Bucket Traps



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/yes-dear-ill-build-you-better-mousetrap-49185/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/

Hope these help.

DM


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

People use the “drowning bucket” and others successfully. You may have to tweak it here and there as the mice must feel safe and secure, right before they are finally trapped. People with remote cabins use them as traps and bait will be used/eaten but the bucket remains in service. Rodents are attracted to their own odor, including dead rodent odor. When you remove the rodents, don’t clean it too well-no bleach or soaps. The only downside I can see with a remote cabin would be the mess and odor that you will find upon entry but it’s better to have dead mice than live ones.


----------



## Jman26063 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thx all for responses


----------

